# Sunday 14th, anyone, anywhere?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Fortunately my brother has just returned from a trip away, so I now have someone around to help me load the kayak (and thus save my shoulder from further injury). I can take the yak off OK, just not sure about on yet. So I'm keen to head out for a fish tomorrow to test-drive the newly outfitted Revo. I'll go alone if I have to, but am wondering if anyone else has a trip planned. Might pay for me to have someone else around to get the thing back on the roof when I return to land. Anyone planning anything? If not, wanna arrange something? I was thinking Flinders might be worth investigating, just for something different.

Whoops, just spotted a very similar post by Eberbachl. Rickett's Point is nice and close for me at the moment, but it hasn't produced much recently. Altona pier could be a goer though.


----------

